# Emotiva or Rotel



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the Emotiva UPA-2 to the Rotel RB-1562 amp?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I do not have experiance with the UPA2 but have allmost all there other amps in the lineup (2-XPA1's-1 XPA5 and 2 UPA5's). I haven't a bad word to say about any of them, there price is right and there power specs seem to be accurate. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.:T
Just of curiousity what speakers are you planning to drive with them?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rotel is Class D while the Emotiva is Class AB. I have never liked any implementation of a switching power supply I have heard. I love power supplies with adequate toroidal transformers and capicitance.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

bambino said:


> I do not have experiance with the UPA2 but have allmost all there other amps in the lineup (2-XPA1's-1 XPA5 and 2 UPA5's). I haven't a bad word to say about any of them, there price is right and there power specs seem to be accurate. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.:T
> Just of curiousity what speakers are you planning to drive with them?


Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure what speakers i will end up with.
I have the b&w xt4, magnapane 1.6, Martin Logan electro motion or annolder model.
Available $$ will ultimately be the deciding factor.

I have decided to get the emotive gear. It's hard to beat
That price.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I do not think you'll be dissapointed at the least, the Emotivas power is worlds apart from what an AVR offers and the class D amps are some i have never been fond of, allthough everyones ears have different tasts.:T


----------



## FLAudioGuy (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm, Emotiva UPA-2 v Rotel RB-1652. The power from each amp is so close I doubt you would hear a difference. Less than 1dBW separates their output capability. The power efficiency of the Rotel is higher at 65%, only consuming 130W to produce 200W, lower THD and lower noise @109dB-IHA. Lower gain of 27.2dB (Rotel) versus 32dB, hence the lower noise spec. So basically, the Rotel produces more power and less distortion into both 8Ω and 4Ω loads using less of your wall power and weighs less than half the Emotiva. I doubt in a blind test you can hear the difference. As for price, $299 is hard to beat for the Emotiva.

Since competently designed Class A/B amps should have no sound of their own or be essentially "wire +gain" any other amp topology cannot be better than "soundless". I look with great skepticism when an amp company starts making claims of "superior" sound. Given, Class D amps are harder to get right but a competent design can be equally "soundless". If needed, I would select a Class D amp because of its superior power efficiency. For a competent Class D design, I would point you to Hypex.nl as an example. Rotel has a good history of producing fine equipment. For the DIY in you, have a look at Doug Self's "Blameless" Class B amp or his Class G amps. Cheers! :T


----------

